# Best way to clean MAF



## boostinvwgti (Mar 28, 2004)

What is the best way to clean the MAF sensor? Thanks.


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (boostinvwgti)*

Your car is too new, take that thing to the dealer. Mine goes in to Roseville next time I get a code.


----------



## vladyGTI (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (Zoso)*

Take the sensor off the housing and put it in a ziplock bag with some 91% rubbing alcohol. Move the bag around to get the alcohol to clean the sensor and then take the sensor out and let it dry fully before you reinstall it into the MAF housing.


----------



## 03wolfie (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (vladyGTI)*

Goode Ole Isopropal baby!!!
I whole heartedly agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (03wolfie)*

Get the MAF cleaner from the dealer......it worked great and helped get some of my lost gas mileage back. It's NEVER to soon for maintenance and the dealer will most likely have you pay for it unless there is a CEL.


----------



## MEDoc (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_Get the MAF cleaner from the dealer......it worked great and helped get some of my lost gas mileage back. It's NEVER to soon for maintenance and the dealer will most likely have you pay for it unless there is a CEL. 

Got a part #? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boostinvwgti (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (Zoso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zoso* »_Your car is too new, take that thing to the dealer. Mine goes in to Roseville next time I get a code.

One look at my car/in the engine bay and they will laugh in my face. That is just the price you pay for modding the car and I understood that before I started. Im not going to piss and bitch. If a part breaks because of mods I have done, I dont expect the dealership to foot the bill. If a part breaks simply because it is fault that is a different story. I guess this is a situation that kind of falls into both catagories, but hey, what you are you going to do?
I will try the alcohol. Anyone have any more info on the dealer MAF cleaner?


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (boostinvwgti)*

heres some pictures for the how-to:
MAF sensor cleaning: 
What do you need:
1 Gallon sized Ziploc bag
1 Can of Denatured or Isopropyl alcohol (available at any Lowes or Home Depot by the paint thinner)
1 Dirty MAF
2 Hands














: Be very careful not to get any of the alcohol on your skin or in your eyes and always perform in a well ventilated area.
















Procedure:
Take the large Ziploc bag and place the MAF sensor in it. 
Pour enough Isopropyl alcohol or Denatured alcohol into the bag to completely cover the MAF sensor. Gently shake the bag to allow the alcohol to pass through the sensor. 








Take the MAF sensor out and let the excess alcohol drip off. Set the MAF sensor down on a paper towel to drip/air dry. You may want to use the compressed air spray to blow dry parts such as the connector port. Allow the MAF sensor to dry completely before reinstalling it in the car. This will take between 1-12 hours. Reinstall.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF ([email protected])*

Well, I tried the Alchohol way and my sensor was way too oily to get clean. I just switched from the factory paper filter to a K&N. (Yes, the MAF was pretty clean before the K&N.) 
Since, I might have to replace it anyways. I went outside of the norm and used Orange Cleaner/De-greaser from my local Home Depot! I even used an old toothbrush to clean the air straightener. However, I did not use the toothbrush on the sensor.
The orange cleaner was used full strength directly on the sensor. Then I soaked it for about 45 mins in the cleaner. I rinsed the whole thing in tap water! I blew out as much water as I could and soaked the entire sensor in Alcohol for about 15 mins. Finally, I let everything dry. 
That was 5000+ miles ago. Sensor works just fine.







Your results may vary.


----------



## roi (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (eggroller)*

If it's to oily like you are saying you can try using STP car cleaner
it will get the oil out


----------



## boostinvwgti (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (roi)*

Wont all these liquids screw with the electronics of the sensor or the sensor connectors?


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (boostinvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostinvwgti* »_Wont all these liquids screw with the electronics of the sensor or the sensor connectors?

nah all that crap is in an epoxy resin and protected from the elements.
all that you are cleaning is the heated wire part of it all


----------



## TurbinDub18 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (hugemikeyd)*

I might have to give this a shot b4 buying a new one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (TurbinDub18)*

if you cant get denatured alcohol, use the highest % alcohol you can get.
its better to spend 5$ on cleaning it than to get a new MAF. i dunno for the newer cars, but the MAFs for the AWD are cheap - we can use the 2.0l MAFs


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (AxeAngel)*

i'll try to get you the p/n when i go home i have a case of the stuff.


----------



## boostinvwgti (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

AWPs cant use the 2.0 MAF. We have to use the $300 MAF. It is the part number that ends with a L.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (boostinvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostinvwgti* »_AWPs cant use the 2.0 MAF. We have to use the $300 MAF. It is the part number that ends with a L.

not 100% correct, it works sometimes...


----------



## C_Kyle (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF ([email protected])*

Nice reply w/ the pics. Even though it is an easy process it is nice to see pics.


----------



## Rennfahrer (Jul 30, 2000)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (wulfshrunting)*

Really nice write up. My fuel mileage has gone way down and it's not the O2 sensor or sparkplugs.
My car is 4 years old with 71K miles. Should I try cleaning it or is it just time to replace it?
Thanks!


----------



## Rennfahrer (Jul 30, 2000)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (Rennfahrer)*

bump


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (Rennfahrer)*

you can just yank the sensor out if you have the tamper proof torx set and spray it with contact cleaner (electrical section/home depot). seems to work as well as soaking in alcohol and only takes a fraction of the time.


----------



## boostinvwgti (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_you can just yank the sensor out if you have the tamper proof torx set and spray it with contact cleaner (electrical section/home depot). seems to work as well as soaking in alcohol and only takes a fraction of the time. 

I was pissed when I saw those stupid things.







Would have made things a lot easier if I had to tool or if they were normal torx screws.
Cleaned the MAF and the car runs better, but still not 100%.


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (boostinvwgti)*

I noticed my performance was a bit down and I removed the torx this weekend.
Pulled the actual sensor out and swished it in rubbing alcohol.
Car performance improved and idle stabilized.
I think it's probably worth while to do this once a month. Maybe while your waiting for the wax to dry on your car!


----------



## boostinvwgti (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (slugII)*

Where did you get the special torx bit from? It should be some kind of security bit that looks like a torx bit, but it needs to have a hole in the middle.


----------



## MEDoc (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (boostinvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostinvwgti* »_Where did you get the special torx bit from? It should be some kind of security bit that looks like a torx bit, but it needs to have a hole in the middle.

if you don't have the special bit try a pair of vice grips on the sides of the screws, works just fine


----------



## QT_GTI (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (MEDoc)*

Paint Thinner works fine???


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (boostinvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostinvwgti* »_Where did you get the special torx bit from? It should be some kind of security bit that looks like a torx bit, but it needs to have a hole in the middle.

actually its not even a torx bit, its a 5 pointed tamper proof Star pattern. very tough to find even for the Snap-On and Matco trucks. i ended up dremeling a slot in the top of the screws and used a regular flat head screwdriver to remove them and it worked fine.


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (FreeStage3)*

http://shop.metalnerd.com/index.cgi?code=3&cat=5


----------



## boostinvwgti (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (VDUBNDizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBNDizzy* »_ http://shop.metalnerd.com/index.cgi?code=3&cat=5









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (QT_GTI)*

No don't use paint thinner









_Quote, originally posted by *QT_GTI* »_Paint Thinner works fine???


Swish it around in the toilet for a while(rubber glove recomended)


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (KOOTER)*

I'm cleaning mine right now and I just used a pair of needle nose pliers to get the special star bolts out. But I pulled the whole thing out first so it was easier to get too. Pliers slipped a few times and pinched the hell outta my palm so I had to use the mechanix gloves after that. Little hard but they came out just fine. Hopefully this works if not I'm gonna swap out the O2 sensors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QT_GTI (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (boostinvwgti)*

dunno where can i get the cleaner in Canada...


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (boostinvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostinvwgti* »_Where did you get the special torx bit from? It should be some kind of security bit that looks like a torx bit, but it needs to have a hole in the middle.

NAPA. Got a hole set.


----------



## Rennfahrer (Jul 30, 2000)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (boostinvwgti)*

Cleaned the MAF and my mileage improved about 2 mpg afterwards. Still I was about 3 mpg off my best average, so I decided to look into pressure cleaning the fuel injectors and replacing the fuel filter.
Thanks for the original post. I'll never go 70K between cleaning my MAF again!


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (Rennfahrer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rennfahrer* »_Cleaned the MAF and my mileage improved about 2 mpg afterwards. Still I was about 3 mpg off my best average, so I decided to look into pressure cleaning the fuel injectors and replacing the fuel filter.
Thanks for the original post. I'll never go 70K between cleaning my MAF again!

I have 20K on my car and my milage had droped......cleaned maf fixed it. I'm a firm beliver in anal maintenance. If nothing else it gives me something constructive to do.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

i bought the tamper proof torx set online. it was cheap ir i remember correctly.


----------



## evlgreg (Jan 6, 2000)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_
I have 20K on my car and my milage had droped......cleaned maf fixed it. I'm a firm beliver in anal maintenance. If nothing else it gives me something constructive to do.

Typo... right...?


----------



## wallcrawlr (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_I'm a firm beliver in anal maintenance. If nothing else it gives me something constructive to do.


Best quote of the day.


----------



## 2OVTurboJetta (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (wallcrawlr)*

I gave it a try last night. I bough a 32 oz. can of denatured alcohol at Lowes and poured it into a gallon sized ziploc. Took the MAF out of the car (take the airbok cover off, then take the hose off, then unscrew and twist) and hoped for the best before it got its bath.








I let it air dry for about 30 min and then put it on top of the warm engine (on top of the paper towels) for anouther hour or so and it looked good to go.
The thing didn't seem very dirty. The alcohol still looked nice and clear when I was done with it so I saved it. When I fired up the car no CEL so I should be good to go.







I don't know if it really helped but only time will tell. Thanks for the pictures showing how to do it!


----------



## __enos__ (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (FreeStage3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeStage3* »_
actually its not even a torx bit, its a 5 pointed tamper proof Star pattern. very tough to find even for the Snap-On and Matco trucks. i ended up dremeling a slot in the top of the screws and used a regular flat head screwdriver to remove them and it worked fine. 

i'll dig out the catalog i use to get this stuff. I work at a science museum repairing exhbits and we use tamper-proof screws because you wouldn't believe what those little monsters ... (er .. kids).. do to things.


----------



## wavinwayne (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (__enos__)*

I bought the 6-point tamper-resistant T20 torx bit at Auto Zone. They actually had an excellent selection of all sorts of tools. I was suprised.
For what it's worth, I have discovered that some MAF's have a 5-point mounting screw while others use a 6-point.
Hope that helps


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (wavinwayne)*

Don't forget to clean your TB while your MAF is out.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I clean my MAF and TB at least once a year. Takes only a few minutes and it can go a long way...


----------



## illcookyourrice (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (verustung)*

hey my car run great now awsome DIY instructions


----------



## nimster64 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (verustung)*

edit


_Modified by nimster64 at 9:31 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## nimster64 (Jan 10, 2008)

I see ok never mind LOL


_Modified by nimster64 at 9:32 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (verustung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verustung* »_Don't forget to clean your TB 

is there a good way to do this? anyone know a link to a DIY?
i need to clean my throttle body.....


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_
is there a good way to do this? anyone know a link to a DIY?
i need to clean my throttle body.....

Page 1 of this thread. Pics included.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (Y2kPython)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2kPython* »_
Page 1 of this thread. Pics included.









i was reffering to the throttle body. that is for the MAF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AfterX (Jul 7, 2001)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (boostinvwgti)*

Below is what i have used. Worked really well. I also took mine off the car and used Q-Tips and the cleaner... seemed to work really well and i haven't had a problem. Not to mention this stuff was designed to clean a MAF sensor.


----------



## o0bur (Aug 16, 2006)

Sensor safe brake cleaner works too - good job on resurrecting a 4 year old post.


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (AfterX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AfterX* »_Below is what i have used. Worked really well. I also took mine off the car and used Q-Tips and the cleaner... seemed to work really well and i haven't had a problem. Not to mention this stuff was designed to clean a MAF sensor.










This is what I use as well...no need to remove it from the housing...just spray through the mesh.


----------



## Jetta4Life (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (AfterX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AfterX* »_Below is what i have used. Worked really well. I also took mine off the car and used Q-Tips and the cleaner... seemed to work really well and i haven't had a problem. Not to mention this stuff was designed to clean a MAF sensor.









 This is what I picked up as well at Advanced auto for like $5-$6 I think. IMHO you should at least clean the MAF every time you replace or clean your air filter... around 20K. If you live in a dust bowl area probably sooner than that. The MAF cleaner is awesome,even comes with the long red straw for accurate cleaning thru the mesh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pflegIVT (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (JWelty)*

anyone have pictures of the MAF removal process?


----------



## That_Crayon_Smell (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (pflegIVT)*

Thanks OP for bringing this issue up. My cold-start rough idle is now fixed because of this easy maintenance procedure.
When i took my MAF apart, visibly, it looked clean! I went through the cleaning procedure described here, (alcohol in a bag), plus used q-tips and cleaned all the metal 'bits' exposed to the sensor. Also, i used a paper towel and gently cleaned the plastic mesh (inside and out) as well as the delicate metal mesh inside as well, Wow, even after the alcohol bath, these parts were still "suety".
My 1.8T's cold start idle is MUCH smoother without any CEL errors!.
I will be performing this procedure again at every oil change. (On all my cars!)
By the way, i couldn't find any isopropyl alcohol around, so i used a couple bottles of Gasoline antifreeze (which is isopropyl alcohol)


----------



## ProtectedBy9mm (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Best way to clean MAF (screwball)*

Just cleaned my MAF sensor, and TB using these tips. great thread! Thank you! i am feeling a bit more power and smooth idle now. I used TB and MAF cleaner i bought from the local AutoZone. i also used needle nose pliers for the tamper proof hex screws.
Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ajh1138 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Alcohol worked great on my 2.0 ABA*

Guys, thanks for this awesome tip. My MAF is still bad (new one on the way), but this alcohol soak method let me get my ABA running good enough to verify that the MAF is most likely my engine's main problem. 

By the way, I used a star bit from a set of "security bits" I picked up at a computer store a few years ago. So if you're looking for a cheap source for that, check out your local computer superstore or maybe Harbor Frieght, etc.


----------



## ProtectedBy9mm (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey guys.

Well, i cleaned my MAF again today. about 5,000 ago, i cleaned it. Used MAF cleaner. Worked great the first time, this time it completely ATE my MAF. When i reinstalled the clean MAF, i got traction control light and CEL. Took to my shop and VAGd it. airflow was only reading 0.22, OEM should be 20.00. Popped in a NEW ($166.00) MAF, and my car has NEVER run better.

My guy blames my CAI as to why my MAF got ruined to begin with. Highly recommends putting OEM air box back in. I might be inclined to listent o him.


----------



## n3lson1 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Everclear*

everyone is saying use Denatured alcohol, Isopropyl alcohol, or highest percent alcohol possible...Anyone know if using Everclear works?


----------



## ndcarguy (Jun 3, 2005)

*MAF Maintenance*

I read with interest the posts regarding MAF cleaning and maintenance. I purchased a 113-Piece Tamper-Proof Bit Set from Griot's garage for $19.00 (http://www.griotsgarage.com/product...asic&keyword=tamper&sortby=newArrivals&page=1). It is essential when dealing with any German or modern American car and has the bits required to remove the MAF. I also found Mass air flow spray cleaner that worked a treat cleaning the MAF on my 2001 Audi S8, CRC 05110 Mass Air Flow Sensor Cleaner .

YMMV

Disclaimer: I have no connection to Griots other that being a long time customer. The tamper proof bit set has proved invaluable to me and I wanted to share my BTDT.

Rob


----------



## djnorthington (Dec 8, 2012)

BTW, I went to Lowes today to get the t25 tamper-resistent bit as was suggested in a you tube video, and the hole in the middle of the bit wasn't big enough... for whatever reason. It appears this is a (very) specialized tool. Instead, I followed one of the other person's suggestions and used vice grips to get them off. Then, I just found a screw with a similar thread pattern (philips head) and replaced these specialty screws when I replaced the MAF sensor.


----------



## DcBoys (Aug 22, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dwm3sYYdA6g

This video uses the CRC cleaner and leaves the sensor in place and just spray through the mesh. Is it personal preference, or is the alcohol way(soaking sensor) a better route?


----------



## DWTDI (Oct 29, 2013)

I have been running a K&N cone filter and have always oiled it (not doing that anymore). I found that using the K&N degreaser on the filter and the MAF works great. I soak the MAF for 15 min rinse and then reapply for 15 min rinse and soak in alcohol bag for 30 min, air dry and it's back to new!


----------



## akberrkhanjan (2 mo ago)

A faulty or dirty MAF sensor can cause your car to run lean. Lean air-fuel mixtures can cause engine misfires, increased fuel consumption, and in extreme cases, engine damage.If you think your MAF sensor is bad, it’s best to take your car to a mechanic for diagnosis and repair. In the meantime, you can clean the MAF sensor with alcohol to see if that fixes the problem.The mass air flow sensor is located in the engine bay, usually on or near the air filter box. The exact location will vary depending on your vehicle make and model. Consult your owner’s manual or a repair guide for your specific car to find the MAF sensor 
Removing the Sensor
The first step is to remove the sensor from the vehicle. You will need a few tools for this, including a ratchet, socket set, and flathead screwdriver. Once you have these tools, follow these steps:

Locate the mass airflow sensor. It is usually located on or near the air filter box.
Disconnect the electrical connector from the sensor.
Using the ratchet and socket set, remove the bolts that hold the sensor in place.
Carefully remove the sensor from its housing









The first step is to remove the sensor from the engine bay. On most cars, this is a simple matter of unclipping a few wires and unscrewing a couple of bolts. Once you have access to the sensor, you will need to clean it with a suitable solvent. Alcohol is often used for this purpose as it evaporates quickly and leaves no residue.


----------



## realhudda (2 mo ago)

akberrkhanjan said:


> A faulty or dirty MAF sensor can cause your car to run lean. Lean air-fuel mixtures can cause engine misfires, increased fuel consumption, and in extreme cases, engine damage.If you think your MAF sensor is bad, it’s best to take your car to a mechanic for diagnosis and repair. In the meantime, you can clean the MAF sensor with alcohol to see if that fixes the problem.The mass air flow sensor is located in the engine bay, usually on or near the air filter box. The exact location will vary depending on your vehicle make and model. Consult your owner’s manual or a repair guide for your specific car to find the MAF sensor
> Removing the Sensor
> The first step is to remove the sensor from the vehicle. You will need a few tools for this, including a ratchet, socket set, and flathead screwdriver. Once you have these tools, follow these steps:
> 
> ...





DcBoys said:


> This video uses the CRC cleaner and leaves the sensor in place and just spray through the mesh. Is it personal preference, or is the alcohol way(soaking sensor) a better route?


This is really good guide about Maf cleaning


----------



## Vaettr13 (2 mo ago)

Or throw it away, go AlphaN("mafless") or go true speed density.


----------

